# was haltet ihr vom flying circus



## angle (10. April 2005)

hi ich bin angle und neu hier
ich will mir den flying circus von Cube holen was haltet ihr davon is das eine gute idee oder ist eher davon abzuraten

hier der link dazu http://www.cube-bikes.de/fahrrad_bike.html


----------



## Beast44 (17. April 2005)

Hi,

ich find der Flying Circus isn richtig geiler Rahmen und kann den nur weiterempfehlen. Einziges Manko ist, dass es doch ziemlich schwer ist. Ansonsten von der Geometrie her Top.     

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedirtrider (23. April 2005)

Hi,
Fahr seit kurzem des Flying Circus von Cube.     Is echt en Hammerbike, ideal für Dirt und Street. Zur ultimativen Freeridemaschiene fehlt dem Bike nur noch ne fett Gabel mit ordentlich viel Federweg!!!     Ansonsten nur zu empfehlen!!


----------



## Bayer (24. April 2005)

ja kanns nur empfehlen fahr zwar ein Ã¤lteres modell aber is echt top... des neue gibts jetzt beim multi cycle sogar fÃ¼r 699â¬ also ein echtes schnÃ¤pchen!!


----------



## wicked as me (28. April 2005)

bin auch mit em 05er am start

geht schon ordentlich ab!
geo is fett un was aushalte tut das teil auch!


hat aber bei mir zumindest en schönheitsfehler:
das schaltwerk schlägt gegen den hinterbau weil der zu fett is..:>
musst irgendwie gummi hinmache dann passt das auch

kanns nur empfehle


----------



## Beast44 (3. Mai 2005)

wicked as me schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch mit em 05er am start
> 
> geht schon ordentlich ab!
> geo is fett un was aushalte tut das teil auch!
> ...



fährst bestimmt shimano?!   mit sram passiert dat net....

axo, bevor ich extra nen thread deswegen aufmache. kann mir einer sagen, ob mein rahmen nen 04er oder 05er ist? ist in meiner galerie....danke schomal   

Greetz


----------



## wicked as me (6. Mai 2005)

@Beast44

hast en 04 
jah hab en deore-schaltwerk dran, die feder von dem is zu schwach:>
hätt lieber sram aber war hald deore dran...


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Mai 2005)

Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> ja kanns nur empfehlen fahr zwar ein älteres modell aber is echt top... des neue gibts jetzt beim multi cycle sogar für 699 also ein echtes schnäpchen!!



war ein druckfehler soweit ich weiß...999


----------



## Speedhunt (12. Mai 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> war ein druckfehler soweit ich weiß...999



Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, 699 für den Frame-Kit und 999 für das komplette Bike.

@wicked und Beast: Fahr übrigens den 04er Rahmen mit SRAM X-9 Schaltwerk. Knallt nicht einen Meter


----------



## olixxer (12. Mai 2005)

Hab ne Frage zum 05er Flying Circus: Ist der Hinterbau verstellbar, so wie ichs in einer Beschreibung gelesen hab? Auf einem Bild siehts nämlich so aus, als wäre die Scheibenbrems-Seite nicht verstellbar. Aber wozu dann die Langlöcher auf der Schaltungsseite? Kapier ich jetzt gar nix mehr?
Hilfe!


----------



## Speedhunt (13. Mai 2005)

olixxer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ne Frage zum 05er Flying Circus: Ist der Hinterbau verstellbar, so wie ichs in einer Beschreibung gelesen hab? Auf einem Bild siehts nämlich so aus, als wäre die Scheibenbrems-Seite nicht verstellbar. Aber wozu dann die Langlöcher auf der Schaltungsseite? Kapier ich jetzt gar nix mehr?
> Hilfe!



Also,  lt. Cube-Beschreibung verstehe ich es so, dass der Hinterbau verstellbar ist. Soll heißen: die Kettenstrebe ist in der Länge verstellbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (14. Mai 2005)

olixxer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ne Frage zum 05er Flying Circus: Ist der Hinterbau verstellbar, so wie ichs in einer Beschreibung gelesen hab? Auf einem Bild siehts nämlich so aus, als wäre die Scheibenbrems-Seite nicht verstellbar. Aber wozu dann die Langlöcher auf der Schaltungsseite? Kapier ich jetzt gar nix mehr?
> Hilfe!


Definitiv sind beide Seiten verstellbar!
Damit auch als singlespeeder geeignet .. so kann schonmal kein schaltwerk anschlagen


----------



## wicked as me (14. Mai 2005)

joa hinterbau is auf beiden seiten verstellbar

@littledevil
hab jetzt en stückl alten fahrradreifen ans schaltwerk getan, schlägt jetzt
nimmer soo arg an. der gummi dämpft das ganze ganz gut.

un nee, ich bleib bei meinem schaltwerk un mach mir kein singlespeed :>
auch wenn das eigentlich echt gut gehn würde


----------



## Flying_Circus (18. Juli 2006)

Servus,

Also ich fahr das Model von 05 und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Hatte nur mal Probleme mit den Laufrädern was aber meine Schuld war wegen ein paar dummen drops ins flat. Das führte dann dazu das der Reifen hinten am Rahmen anging. Hab das Laufrad dann zentrieren lassen und alles hat wieder gepasst. Das Problem mit der Schaltung (das Anstoßen am Rahmen) hab ich mit so einem Gummiteil gelöst. 
Das bike fährt sich Hammer. Ich hab mir zusätzlich noch ein paar teile an das bike gekauft wie z.B. eine Kettenführung mit Bashring(mr. dirt gizmo) wobei die, die dran ist auch nicht schlecht ist. Mit dem Gewicht des bikes hab ich keine Problme. Wenn du dein bike regelmäßig wartest wirst du keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Trumpf (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
auch ich bin neu hier  
Ich fahre ein 04er Flying Circus (noch). Benutze es hauptsächlich für Touren und für schnelle und/oder sehr technische Abfahrten. 70 KM Touren sind kein Problem damit und bei Abfahrten ist es auch super wendig. Ich kanns selbst für diesen Einsatzzweck nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## zmare11 (19. Juli 2006)

Trumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> auch ich bin neu hier
> Ich fahre ein 04er Flying Circus (noch). Benutze es hauptsächlich für Touren und für schnelle und/oder sehr technische Abfahrten. 70 KM Touren sind kein Problem damit und bei Abfahrten ist es auch super wendig. Ich kanns selbst für diesen Einsatzzweck nur weiterempfehlen.



Was meinst du mit "noch"?? Bist du nicht mehr zufrieden damit? Bin schon seit ner Weile auf der Suche nach nem Flying Circus Rahmen. Leider meldet sich aber aus dem Bikemarkt von den Verkäufern niemand.
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Rahmengröße gemacht (die alten Ausführunge waren ja 16Zoll). Der neue rahmen ist ja nur 14 Zoll und somit sicherlich handlicher, oder? 
Was ist eigentlich die maximale Reifenbreite für das Hinterrad? Geht da ein 2,5er ohne Probleme rein?
Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (20. Juli 2006)

zmare11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit "noch"?? Bist du nicht mehr zufrieden damit? Bin schon seit ner Weile auf der Suche nach nem Flying Circus Rahmen. Leider meldet sich aber aus dem Bikemarkt von den Verkäufern niemand.
> Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Rahmengröße gemacht (die alten Ausführunge waren ja 16Zoll). Der neue rahmen ist ja nur 14 Zoll und somit sicherlich handlicher, oder?
> Was ist eigentlich die maximale Reifenbreite für das Hinterrad? Geht da ein 2,5er ohne Probleme rein?
> Gruß



Ich fahre ihn noch, weil ich mir ein Fritzz bestellt habe. Auch in 16 Zoll.
Ob ein 2.5er Reifen hintenrein passt weiss ich nicht. Ich hab an meinem einen LX-Umwerfer vorne und ein Fat Albert hinten. Das passt. Aber es sieht schon eng aus zwischen Umwerfer und Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Circus (20. Juli 2006)

zmare11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich die maximale Reifenbreite für das Hinterrad? Geht da ein 2,5er ohne Probleme rein?



Also ich hab hinten einen Big Betty von Schwalbe der is 2.5" der passt ohne Probleme! Ich fahr das Flying Circus von 05. Mein Kumpl fährt das 04er sogar mit 2.7".


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Trumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre ihn noch, weil ich mir ein Fritzz bestellt habe. Auch in 16 Zoll.
> Ob ein 2.5er Reifen hintenrein passt weiss ich nicht. Ich hab an meinem einen LX-Umwerfer vorne und ein Fat Albert hinten. Das passt. Aber es sieht schon eng aus zwischen Umwerfer und Reifen.



Hui hui hui, da hat sich also ncoh jemand ei nFritzz gegönnt ???

Na dann müsste es jetzt ja auch soweit bei dir sein. Oder was hast du als Liefertermin gesagt gekriegt?
Kannst es dann ja auch im "Ausstattungsdetails Stereo" oder "Fritzz 2007" Thread hier im Cubeforum posten.
In welcher AUsführung hast du es bestellt?
Ich bin shcon gespannt 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Trumpf (20. Juli 2006)

Ich habs als K8 + Marzocchi bestellt. War eigentlich ne Spontan bestellung. Ich kam erst vor 2 Wochen auf die Idee dass ich dringend ein neues Bike brauche. Hab dann ne ganze Weile rumgesucht nach nem passendem Modell, aber von Anfang an mit dem Fritzz geliebäugelt. Wußte bis vor ein paar Tagen auch nicht dass da schon solange drauf gewartet wird. Ich dachte eigentlich die werden schon seit Monaten ausgeliefert.
Laut Händler hätte es heute da sein sollen. Laut email von gestern soll es aber erst heute oder morgen zu mir verschickt werden. Hoffe doch mal dass es noch vor dem Wochenende da ist. Bin aber skeptisch was das angeht.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Hmm, also jetzt sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme mehr mit der Auslieferung geben. Wenn es allerdings erst morgen losgeschickt wird, dann könnte es schon Montag werden, aber dann hast du ja die ganze Woche zum Testen 
Aber halte uns hier mal auf dem laufenden...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Trumpf (20. Juli 2006)

Ich komme leider wegen zuviel Arbeit kaum zum testen. Ausser am Wochenende. Von dem her wär ich schon recht froh wenns noch vorher kommt.  

Naja, Vielleicht mal ne kurze Runde unter der Woche, aber dann nicht in die Nähe der Abfahrten auf denen ichs wirklich testen will.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Auf eine ausführliche Testfahrt muss ich auch erstmal bis zum Wochenende warten. Dann aber hallo !!! 

Ich drück dir die Daumen....

Alex


----------



## aelblerkobold (30. Juli 2006)

leute ma ne kleine frage weis von euch einer wieviel der rahmen in etwa wiegt??mfg kobold und wisst ihr ob man da ne 203 er hayes hfx 9 hinbasteln kann??und in welchen größen es den rahmen gibt?


----------



## numinisflo (30. Juli 2006)

Welchen Rahmen meint er? Den Flying Circus oder den Fritzz?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Juli 2006)

Also wenn er den Rahmen des Fritzz meint, der wiegt ca. 2890gr.
Der des 2006er Circus wird auch ca. um die 2600gr. liegen. Eine exakte Herstellerangabe gibt es diesbezüglich leider nicht.

Alex


----------



## Trumpf (30. Juli 2006)

aelblerkobold schrieb:
			
		

> leute ma ne kleine frage weis von euch einer wieviel der rahmen in etwa wiegt??mfg kobold und wisst ihr ob man da ne 203 er hayes hfx 9 hinbasteln kann??und in welchen größen es den rahmen gibt?



Ich habe an meinem Flying Circus eine Shimano Deore mit 203mm Scheibe. 
Den Rahmen gibt es nur in 16 Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aelblerkobold (30. Juli 2006)

ich mein den flying circus weil ich den bis jetzt immer ohne größenangabe gesehen hab!wisst ihr es da?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Juli 2006)

aelblerkobold schrieb:
			
		

> ich mein den flying circus weil ich den bis jetzt immer ohne größenangabe gesehen hab!wisst ihr es da?


Wie Trumpf einen Post über dir geschrieben hat, es gibt den fliegenden Zirkus nur in 16 Zoll Einheitsgrösse ....
Und was die Bremsscheibengrösse angeht, hinten kannst du ohne Probleme 203er Scheiben montieren. Vorne ist es ja immer abhängig davon, welche Gabel du fährst, aber die Dirt Jam Pro (am 2006er Circus verbaut) kann auf jeden Fall 203er ab.

Alex


----------



## aelblerkobold (30. Juli 2006)

cool danke könnt ihr mir vielleicht weinen vergleichbaren rahmen wie den flying circus nennen??


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Juli 2006)

Evtl. das Specialized P2

Das Circus ist schon recht massiv und robust. Von daher ist es schwierig es mit anderen Bikes zu vergleichen.
Aber durchsuche mal das Forum, da gibt es einige Vergleich-Threads zu dem Thema.

Alex


----------



## Danno (8. August 2006)

look at my gallery! 
ich hab das ´06er circus und es ist wirklich einfach nur genial!
Ich wollte nur sagen,dass schon ab Werk eine 203er Scheibe vorn verbaut ist,das macht das rad echt super brachial vom Aussehen.
Aushalten tut es wirklich alles!
ich springe damit bei uns im Gebiet auf den Trails (fast) alles,was so die Fully fahrer auch springen..
also table sprünge von 5-6 metern weite und 4 metern höhen ist absolut kein problem für den weißroten würfel.
so RIDE ON
christian


----------



## zmare11 (8. August 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Trumpf einen Post über dir geschrieben hat, es gibt den fliegenden Zirkus nur in 16 Zoll Einheitsgrösse ....
> Und was die Bremsscheibengrösse angeht, hinten kannst du ohne Probleme 203er Scheiben montieren. Vorne ist es ja immer abhängig davon, welche Gabel du fährst, aber die Dirt Jam Pro (am 2006er Circus verbaut) kann auf jeden Fall 203er ab.
> 
> Alex



Also wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche ist der 2006er Rahmen Einheitsgröße 14Zoll. Die Vorgänger waren 16Zoll, was ja zum Teil für Kritik gesorgt hat. 
Die 2,6kg für den Rahmen dürften schon hinkommen.
Hab mir nun auch ein weißes besorgt, werde es wohl aber noch ein wenig aufrüsten, da Deore Parts nicht die haltbarsten sind.
Wo ihr gerade von der Hayes sprecht...wie ist die Bremswirkung und die gesamte Performance der Bremse? Wollt mir eigentlich eine XT 4Kolben ranmachen.

Gruß


----------



## aelblerkobold (8. August 2006)

also die hayes 9 is echt gut also beim nasen zustand quietschen die ein bisschen bremsen aber (fast) wie im trockenen zustand, wie wurfanker also da kannste nix falsch machen, da sie ja auch sehr billig sind (das 203 er paar 175â¬) als bremsen find ich die echt top!!FÃ¼r was willste die denn nehmen??
MfG Kobi


----------



## zmare11 (9. August 2006)

aelblerkobold schrieb:
			
		

> also die hayes 9 is echt gut also beim nasen zustand quietschen die ein bisschen bremsen aber (fast) wie im trockenen zustand, wie wurfanker also da kannste nix falsch machen, da sie ja auch sehr billig sind (das 203 er paar 175) als bremsen find ich die echt top!!Für was willste die denn nehmen??
> MfG Kobi



Ja die 203er sieht schon echt brachial aus, aber ich finde alleine die Verarbeitung der Bremshebel bisschen mangelhaft. Ich werd sie mal testen, sicherlich aber meine XT dranhauen. Die Hayes kann ich dann ja verkaufen, bevor die bei mir rumliegt.

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit Scheibenbremse hinten und verstellbaren Ausfallenden gemacht? Bei meinem Vorgängerbike, Agent Orange S.E. durfte ich alle halben stunden beim Rumtrailen die Ausfallenden festziehen. Ich hoffe, dass das auf Grund der stärkeren Auslegung der Ausfallenden beim CUbe nicht so ist.


----------



## Scotty87 (10. August 2006)

Also, das 04er hatte noch die Einheitsgröße 16", 05er sowie auch 06er sind 14" groß und haben ein 1.5er Steuerrohr!! (müsste so passen, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre)

Hayes kaufen? NEIN!!! Mach das nicht - es gibt fürs gleiche Geld viel besseres... Die Hayes is zwar in Ordnung und mit Swiss Stop Belägen zieht sie auch ganz annehmbar, aber dauerhaft schleiffrei hab ich sie hinten noch nicht bekommen. Mit normalen Belägen haste n enormes quietschen, v.a. bei Nässe. Nimm lieber die XT-Disc oder eben ne Avid Juicy 5, soll ja ne richtige Sorglosbremse sein und von der Bremskraft eben gleich wie die Juicy 7...

Achja, übrigens, ich fahre auch n Flying Circus und zwar das 04er Modell in schönem Grau  wie Beast44. Ich liebe diesen Rahmen, vor allem, weil er 16" groß und somit der perfekte Allrounder ist. Ich fahre damit von Dirt über Fr/DH über Trails bis Touren alles und es geht in allen Bereichen wunderbar  Ich glaub, den Rahmen bekommt man nicht klein, is ja stabil wie sau - hat schonmal jemand von einem gebrochenen gehört??? Fahre ihn mit na Stance Flow (die gar ned mal so schlecht is) meist (außer beim dirten oder streeten) mit 150mm !! Also wer n Allroundfäh9igen HT-Rahmen sucht, soll sich n gebrauchten 04er Rahemn holen... weil mit den 14" hat der Rahemn ein bisschen seiner Allroundfähigkeit verloren. (MEINS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danno (27. August 2006)

Hier ein kleines Bild wo ihr mich mit meinem circus in Action seht!
Ich kann euch nur sagen,dass das rad der Hammer ist! es hält drops,gaps,speedjumps....etc. alles aus!!
selbst mit der 100mm dirtjam pro lässt sich alles super fahren,es sei den sie ist sehr hart eingestellt!
das rad ist brachial steif und hält richtig viel aus!


----------



## [quicksilver] (30. August 2006)

Hallo Leutz ich fahre seit längerem Bike Trial habe aber jetzt vor auf dirt zu wechseln. Mir ist das Cube Flying Circus aufgefallen da ich aber noch keine  gut Ahnung im Dirt bereich habe wollte ich fragen ob dieses Bike auch im Street und Park bereich gut zu fahren ist ( dafüt tauglich ) ?                                                        bitte um antworte  bis dann viele grüße  und ahoj


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. August 2006)

Hi Quicksilver,

zu dem Thema gibt es schon ein paar Threads im Forum. Teils positiv im Sinne vom Circus, teils etwas eher in Richtung andere Marken verlaufend.

Ich persönlich bin sehr überzeugt vom Circus, aber sicher mag das je nach Fähigkeiten und Vorlieben subjektiv bewerten zu sein....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## [quicksilver] (31. August 2006)

Hey danke für die schnelle  antwort ich werde mich mal umschauen haut rein


----------



## Everysmile (31. August 2006)

... einzige Schwachstelle ist die durchgeführte Leitung durch den Steuersatz für die vordere Brake...  
... sind in Vorjahren schonmal genau am Steuersatz durchgeschliffen und geplatzt... ... also nicht durch den Steuersatz verlegen!!!

Aber ein geiles Bike!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. August 2006)

Everysmile schrieb:
			
		

> ... einzige Schwachstelle ist die durchgeführte Leitung durch den Steuersatz für die vordere Brake...
> ... sind in Vorjahren schonmal genau am Steuersatz durchgeschliffen und geplatzt... ... also nicht durch den Steuersatz verlegen!!!
> 
> Aber ein geiles Bike!!!



Wusste garnicht das Cube jemals die Bremsleitung durch den Steuersatz verlegt hat?
In welchem Modelljahr ist denn das gewesen?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [quicksilver] (31. August 2006)

NA erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort von euch ich habe noch eine neben frage die ihr mir evtl. aber auch beantworten könnt : in welchen farben ist das ´06 erhältlich ausser in weiß ? NAja viel fun beim riden und reinhauen


----------



## Everysmile (1. September 2006)

Das Flying Circus hat jedes Jahr bisher immer nur eine Farbe gehabt und dieses Jahr ist sie weiss. Wenn, dann gibt es erst nächstes Jahr wieder eine andere Farbe, wobei ich weiss schon sehr gut finde!!!

Cube hatte soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe 2004 die Leitungen durch den Steuersatz verlegt, was auch immer noch möglich ist; wurde aber von Cube über Fachhändler kulanter weise kostenlos geändert...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. September 2006)

Aha, vielen Dank für die Info bzgl. Bremsleitungsverlegung ...

Das Cube gibt es in der 2006er Variante in der Farbe weiss, wie Everysmile schon gesagt hat und überdies hinaus auch in Grau.
Schau mal in diesen Thread, da wurden auch schon einige Bilder gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=217098

Alex


----------



## Everysmile (1. September 2006)

thanks Bonzai...
hatte die Sonderfarbe vergessen
Thumbs up


----------



## [quicksilver] (1. September 2006)

Danke Everysmile und Bonzai für die auskunft naja wenn ich es nehmen sollte was noch nicht fest steht dann wohl eher in weiß  

Ride Ride Ride


----------



## Danno (2. September 2006)

jaaaa nimm weiß!!!
ich habs auch in weiß!! es ist der haaaaammmaaaaa.
wenn du bilder etc. haben möchtest wie es mal so in "natura" aussieht kannst du mich gerne fragen..


----------



## [quicksilver] (2. September 2006)

Danno schrieb:
			
		

> jaaaa nimm weiß!!!
> ich habs auch in weiß!! es ist der haaaaammmaaaaa.
> wenn du bilder etc. haben möchtest wie es mal so in "natura" aussieht kannst du mich gerne fragen..



NA immer doch klar hätte ich gerne Bilder   Meld dich


----------



## Danno (2. September 2006)

dann guck in meine gallery...da siehst du einige! ansonsten kann ich auch gerne mal welche machen die ich dir dann über icq schicken.


----------



## Brook (11. Oktober 2006)

Wer kann helfen ... hatte das Flying Circus auch 2005 schon 1.5" Steuersätze drinnen?? Zur Hilfe, der Rahmen sollte in natürlichem silber (gebürstet) gewesen sein (2005) ... wo gibt es im Netz noch eine Artikelbeschreibung von DAMALS?


----------



## Brook (11. Oktober 2006)

Leute, und wie sieht es mit einer längeren Gabel aus ... zum freeriden ... vielleicht eine Sherman oder Travis ... ??

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Oktober 2006)

Hi Brook,

2005 wurde das Circus auch schon mit einem 1.5er Steuerrohr gefertigt.
Eine Artikelbeschreibeung habe ich gerade nciht parat. Google doch mal ne Runde, irgendeine Shopbeschreibung wird schon auftauchen 

Also über 150mm würde ich bei der Gabel nicht gehen. Es gibt ja auch so "Experimente" hier im Forum mit ner 66, aber mienes Erachtens versaut das komplett die Geometrie.
Persönliche Erfahrungen habe ich leider keine ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## xalex (11. Oktober 2006)

Brook schrieb:


> Leute, und wie sieht es mit einer längeren Gabel aus ... zum freeriden ... vielleicht eine Sherman oder Travis ... ??
> 
> Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen???



ich hab ne pike sl drinnen, ist wegen u-turn super flexibel...
bei maximalem federweg ist der lenkwinkel schon recht flach. noch längere gabel würde ich nicht drin haben wollen. 
bin schon mit jemand mit 66 drin gefahren, hat sich für mich sehr komisch angefüht. wahrscheinlich flacherer lenkwinkel als dein demo...


----------



## speckdose (18. März 2007)

ich Fahre selbst ein cube flying circus und ich kann nur sagen es ist super spitzen klasse auch wenn die weiße Farbe einen hohen putzaufwand ervordert


----------



## schnarrt (23. März 2007)

Hey wenn Du ein unkaputtbares und schweinegeil aussehendes Hardcoregerät haben willst dann nimm das Flying Circus!!!! Seit diesem Jahr gibts glaube ich auch den Rahmen einzeln. Was am Werkbike dran ist, ist solides Mittelmaß und sollte alle mittelmäßigen Beanspruchungen aushalten. Ich hab Mittlerweile alles kaputtgefahren nur der Rahmen lacht sich eins und kann noch viel mehr als ich das jemals hinbekomme.
Dazu kommt das die 2007er Lackierungen der absolute Hammer sind.


----------



## dmr bikes (15. April 2007)

ich verkaufe einen flying circus von 2005 im seltenen grün.


----------



## booofrost (7. Mai 2007)

hi,

kann mir einer sagen wie groß/wie viel zoll der cube flying circus 07 rahmen hatt. auch 14??? oder wieder 16zoll??


----------



## speckdose (7. Mai 2007)

es hat 14 zoll wie das alte


----------



## fox_20 (25. Mai 2007)

fahre selber eins und kann nur sagen das ding ist der hammer und so schwer find ich ihn gar nicht wie alle sagen....


----------



## Ride4Life (29. Mai 2007)

Also ich fahr das 05´er Circus und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Die einzigen Probleme machen die Single Track bzw die Shimano Naben (Meine hintere hatte ich bereits nach 4 Wochen komplett zerlegt) und die Hayes 9(die hintere hat bei mir nach einiger Zeit Wasser gezogen und ging dementsprechend besch..eiden)
ansonsten macht das Bike alles mit, selbst leichter DH ist kein Problem laut Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (29. Mai 2007)

habe mir dasv flying circus am 25.5 gekauft und würde es nur empfehlen is super geile geo aber das shimano schaltwerk is der einzigste pfusch aba sonst is es sau hamma zum fahren egal ob dirt,street,freeride,downhill aber halt eine gabel mit mehr federweg brauchste dafür würde ich sagen


----------



## LowriderCologne (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier und habe direkt mal eine Frage an euch:

in der folgenden Ebayauktion wird ein Cube Flying Circus angeboten, angeblich ein 2007er. Da ich das 2007er Modell aber nur als braunes oder acidgrünes gesehen habe, würde ich gerne wissen, ob dieses Bike wirklich ein 2007er ist.

Ich bräuchte die Info ziemlich dringend, da das Bike heute Nachmittag ausläuft und ich es gerne ersteigern würde, falls es tatsächlich ein 2007er ist.

Die Auktion: 120125561757	

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## booofrost (2. Juni 2007)

hi die auktion hab ich auch schon gesehen. aber das kann kein 2007ner sein. hab ein 2007 und das gab es nur in Braun und acid grün. auch die beschreibung von den komponenten passt überhaupt nicht!!!


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (9. Juni 2007)

fox_20 sieht hamma aus ich hab auch des 2006er nur ist meins noch nicht so aufgepimmt...das einzigste was mich an dem bike stört ist das schaltwerk...das hauts immer auf das 1cm dicke "schaltauge"...hab aber zum glück schon einen gummi dafür bekommen von nem kumpel...und die shimano naben aber sonst ist das bike der absoloute hammer nur zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## ..Gamble.. (13. Juni 2007)

fahre auch fliegenden zirkus und kann mich null beschweren...einfach unkaputtbar der rahmen... laut cube is meins sogar eins einer bestimmten auflage von denen es nicht viel gab mit dem matten rahmen ...
könnt ihr ja mal anschau ... is aber scho wieder umgebaut müsst nur mal neue pix machen ... lg gamble


----------



## samuelsc (3. Juli 2007)

Servus hab mir näulich das flying circus 07
und bin eigendlich zufriden
bin auch schon mal ne längere tour gefahren geht also auch ganz gut.
-alerdings könnte besseres (dikeres) profiel drauf
- es giebt den Ramen leider nur 14" groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marksman83 (5. Juli 2007)

grüße, hab mir auch vor kurzem das 2005er in chrome/alu geholt, und ich muß sagen ich liebe es!! einzig diese beschis...e ISCG-Aufnahme find ich zum kot...
hab mir da jetzt n shiftguide rangebaut-was aber leider den einsatz meiner flex notwedig machte... 
kennt von euch zufällig einer das anzugsmoment für die ausfallenden??


----------



## Marksman83 (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo nochmal...hab mich mahl schlau gemacht, und zwar steht bei mir auf den Schrauben mit denen die Ausfallenden festgemacht sind A2-70 drauf. Das bedeutet das sind Nirosta-Schrauben. 
Das Anzugsmoment beträgt (mit gefettetem Gewinde!) 16Nm. Hab heut mein neuen Drehmomentschlüssel bekommen, und mußte feststellen, dass ich die Schrauben bis jetzt immer viel zu fest angebombt hab - also wenn ich euch eine sinnvolle Investition empfehlen kann, dann is das ein Drehmomentschlüssel, denn nach fest kommt ab!
In diesem Sinne: Guten Flug!


----------



## samuelsc (6. Juli 2007)

find das  flying circus 07 wiklich geil 
habe mir nehmlich for paar wochen gekauft 
und bin folkomen zufieden 
es macht einfach spaß mit ihm zu fahren
foto kommt noch


----------



## Marksman83 (16. August 2007)

Hallo,
kleine Info an alle die planen sich das neue XT RD M772 Shadow Schaltwerk zuzulegen...in Verbindung mit dem superbreiten Ausfallende des Circus kommt es zu Problemen...das SW steht dadurch konstruktionsbedingt auf dem kleinsten Ritzel in der Position in der es bei normal Rahmen erst im 3.Ritzel wäre (7-8mm weiter zum Rad hin das das Schaltauge so breit ist, und dadurch weiter nach unten). Der Einstellschraube, die das eigentlich regulieren sollte, fehlen satte 2-3mm eh sie überhaupt greifen würde...!
dadurch kommt es, zumindest bei mir, im Größten Gang (kleines Ritzel) ständig zu unkonntrollierten Sprüngen der Kette.
Abhilfe sollte das Modifizieren des Schaltauges bringen (ich frage mich eh warum das nicht gleiuch von Haus aus so gemacht wird??)
hier mal ein Bild von meinem Schaltauge, einfach 2Grad weiter nach rechts, und etwa 5mm tief das Alu mitm Drehmel od. der Gleichen wegnehmen:






die obere Umlenkrolle kommt dadurch wesentlich näher an die Kassete ran!
Obs allerdings wirklich hilft kann ich erst sagen wenn ichs auch unter Extremlast ausprobieren konnte, denn erst dann springt die Kette...leider pisst es gerade, deshalb geb ich dann später nochmal Bescheid...

Generell kann ich das Teil jedoch nur empfehlen, denn es ist steif wie sau!! So hört man euch nicht schon auf 100m kommen, wenns mal wieder über die harten Trails geht!


----------



## Marksman83 (16. August 2007)

Hier noch ein Vergleich:

Vorher






Nachher


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (25. August 2007)

Hi ich fahrn Flying Circus von 07 und bin total besessen von dem Rad, ich hab es mir aber ned vonna Stange gekauft, auch wenn es sehr ähnlich ist, sondern selbst gebaut und dabei ne Menge gespart 
Ich weiß nicht mal was meins wiegt, ich würde schätzen um die 14kg, kla is nicht das leichteste dirt/Street Bike, aber mit sicherheit eines der stabilsten.
Mal ne ganz andere Frage, hat irgendjemand von euch schonmal etwas von nem gebrochen Fyling Circus Rahmen gehört, oder gesehen?


----------



## szamarmadar (26. August 2007)

Hallo, ich habe mein 07er nun seit 1 Monat und es fährt sich sahnemäßig.
2 Dinge hätte ich zu bemeckern: 1. das schaltwerk schlägt trotz Schutz sehr laut gegens Ausfallende und 2. die Gussets, die Ober- und Unterrohr verbinden, sind unterschiedlich lang.....kein Weltuntergang, aber jetzt wo ichs weiss, störts mich doch ...

cheers


----------



## 2.danger (27. August 2007)

.


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (27. August 2007)

^^Genau das ist auch mein Problem, ich möchte 2 haben, das vorne und hinten gleich sind finde se aber ned


----------



## Marksman83 (27. August 2007)

hallo,
schnellspanner mußte bei Cube bestellen...am besten über deinen Circus-Händler, denn der Rahmen hat Gebietsbeschränkung. kostenpunkt: 15, oder du nimmst so einen Schnellspanner für die Kinderanhänger-die sind auch breit genug, aber meist wesentlich teurer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (28. August 2007)

hi also mein schaltwerk schlägt nicht gegen den hinderbau weil es kommt auf die landungen an weil ich habe auch das deore schon angebrochen an meinem 2007er aber es schlägt nur wen man in das flat springt


----------



## Marksman83 (28. August 2007)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> hi also mein schaltwerk schlägt nicht gegen den hinderbau weil es kommt auf die landungen an weil ich habe auch das deore schon angebrochen an meinem 2007er aber es schlägt nur wen man in das flat springt



Hallo, ich hatte das 06er XT-Schaltwerk und auf holprigen Tracks machst du dich damit schon gut 100m im Vorraus bemerkbar, weil das so abartig laut gegen das Ausfallende schlägt. Selbst die Gummimanschette die ums SW rum is, hats schon durch geschlagen! Nix mit nur bei Flatdrops!! Wenn ich damit natürlich nur Dirt fahre und jeden Sprung gut lande dann gibt es auch keine Stöße aufs SW.
Beim harten 4X-Einsatz ist das aber nichtmehr zumutbar! Das ist jedoch ein generelles Problem der Shimano-Schaltwerke!

Abhilfe:
1. das neue M772 Shadow-Technologie SW verbauen. Das is so bocksteif, da klappert nix mehr! (Achtung: weiter obern von mir beschriebene Modifikation des Schaltauges notwendig!=

2. Nimm einen dicken Gartenschlauch.  schneide davon ein 15mm langes Stück ab; dieses Stück nochmal der Länge nach durchschneiden und du erhältst einen rechteckigen Streifen den du nun mit einem elastischen Kleber (zB Pattex EXTREME) unten ans Ausfallende klebst. 
es klappert zwar immernoch, aber deutliuch weniger und das SW wird nichtmehr so stark belastet, weil die Schläge sanfter abgefangen werden!


----------



## 2.danger (29. August 2007)

.


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (30. August 2007)

ja die probs mit der schaltung hatte ich auch immer^^... ich sags euch zum dirt/street fahren is singelspeed viieelll geiler!!! seit dem klappert nix mehr an dem bike , also kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## ..Gamble.. (31. August 2007)

ich versuch mein grad bissle umzubauen 24" hinten größere gabel usw ...
bin mal gespannt=)
..
..
..
Ich hör eh immer mukke wenn ich fahr von daher hör ich mein schaltwek nich =)


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (2. September 2007)

Das Problem mit dem Schaltwerk habe ich genau wie Jambo nur bei Flatdrops.
Ich habs mir gedacht und gleich am ersten Tag nen Schlauch aufgeschnitten und ihn mit doppelseitigem Klebeband darunter geklebt.
Es klappert kaum, und Rahmen und Schaltwerk sind noch frei von Beschädigungen, doch es stört mich trotzdem und ich bin am überlegen ob ich von 07er XT auf 08er umsteige oder ganz wechsele und mir ein Sram X.9 Schaltwerk hole.
Glaubt ihr das Sram Schaltwerke auch noch dagegenschlagen?


----------



## abrahamar (5. September 2007)

sers,
first: ich wollt ma fragen was ihr davon haltet an n 2007 fc in acid grün die neuen goldenen subrosas dranzuhaun? ich fahr mein fc jetzt seit 5 monaten und weil mein händler mir sos felgen hingespannt hat, sind diese relativ früh ex gegangnen (was vllt auch an n paar unsauberen landungen liegt..). 
2.frage: meint ihr man kann die hinteren ausfallenden aufbohren um hinten steckachse zu fahren? sind ja eig nur n paar mm..?
und 3.: is des normal das es vorne am bike knackst wenn ma etwas stärker abbremst? ich hab ne 203er scheibe drinn und ne marzocchi dj3 mit schnellspanner.. liegts an der bremse oder an der gabel?
danke schoma, abrahamar


----------



## Jambo12 (5. September 2007)

das ist deine bremse die ich auch habe die knackst aber bei fast jedem


----------



## abrahamar (5. September 2007)

aso, dann hat sich 3. schomal erledigt. thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abrahamar (8. September 2007)

keiner da der mir die andern fragn beantwortn kann??


----------



## Jambo12 (9. September 2007)

hi jo das mit den subrosas ist gut mein kumpel fährt sie auch und ist sehr zufrieden damit

und das mit den steckachsen würde ich ned machen weil dan ist keine garantie mehr auf  den rahmen


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (9. September 2007)

Also ich glaube kaum das die goldenen Felgen zum Rahmen passen würden, nimm leiber etwas unaufälligares, vllt. schwarz, evtl. braun.
Willst du wirklich eine Steckachse fahren oder eine Schraubachse?
Ich würde sagen die Ausfallenden könntest du ohne Probleme etwas aufbohren, nur musst du darauf achten das es wirklich 100%ig mittig is.
Hast du denn schon eine HR Nabe?
Wenn nicht, vllt is ja die von SHimano Saint interessant für dich.


----------



## Lacondeguy (9. September 2007)

sers,
ich wolld ma fragn ob jemand weiss wieviel die 08er version kostet???


soll ich mir die 06er odder 07er version kaufen???


----------



## Jambo12 (9. September 2007)

hi dan nimm doch die grünen felgen nicht goldene weil die grünen aber mit goldene naben von hope und grüne subrosas


----------



## Jambo12 (9. September 2007)

und das mit den aufbohren würde ich lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (9. September 2007)

Lacondeguy schrieb:


> sers,
> ich wolld ma fragn ob jemand weiss wieviel die 08er version kostet???
> 
> 
> soll ich mir die 06er odder 07er version kaufen???



Ich persöhnlich würde die 07er nehmen, der Rahmen is auf jedenfall stabiler und ich finde er seiht besser aus


----------



## Lacondeguy (29. September 2007)

an chickenfeed:
wieviel gewicht hast du gespart als du die vorderbremse abgeschraubt,den lenker gekürzt und auf single speed gewechseld hast???


----------



## jack1993 (29. September 2007)

ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich es mir kaufe gebraucht für 600 könt ihr mir das empfehlen!!?


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (29. September 2007)

@ lacondeguy: ich so ca. 1-3 kilo genauer kann ichs nicht sagen ich habs einfach gemacht aber hab es nicht gewogen
aber is auf jeden fall geiler zum fahren mit nur einer bremse und singelspeed ...ich fahr sogar damit dh^^


----------



## NoPanicMechanic (8. Oktober 2007)

@abrahamar:
Besorg dir ne HR-Steckachsnabe mit 135mm Einbaumaß und 10mm Durchmesser.
Dazu eine passende 10mm Achse in 180mm Länge (gibts im Fachhandel) 
Voilà, Steckachs Flying Circus.
Hab das schon für einige Kumpels so umgebaut, funktioniert einwandfrei. Den Schnellspanner hauts im richtig groben DH Einsatz eh schneller krumm als einem lieb ist.
Gruß, 
NPM


----------



## AK23 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo allerseits ich habe vor mir ein FR auf zubauen bzw. vielleicht einfach was zu kaufen, mir ist im Bike Markt folgendes ins Auge gefallen. Ich bin allerdings 1,98 Groß. Was haltet Ihr davon, ist das was für mich und ist der Preis okay?

Danke und gruß
André


----------



## Jambo12 (30. Oktober 2007)

hi naja ich würde es ned nehmen bin 1,70 un mein knie ist dei der wagerechten pedlstelung schon ca.5,..cm entfernt also naja bleibt ja deine sache???


----------



## Jambo12 (30. Oktober 2007)

hi okay das mit 5cm ar übertrieben also nehmen wir 15cm ca.


----------



## AK23 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi der vorbesitzer sagt er ist 1,92 und kommt super mit dem Rad klar.  
Wie sieht es da mit dem Preis aus, weil ich mich leider nicht so gut auskenne habe ich nicht die Idee ob das so in Ordnung ist. In anbetracht des Anschaffungspreises inkl. Laufradsatz sagt mir mein gefühl der Preis ist okay.
Aber wie gesagt ich habe da nicht wirklich Ahnung.
Währe für hilfe dankbar.

Gruß
André


----------



## Jambo12 (31. Oktober 2007)

naja geb mal den link her oder sag den preis und ist dees bike komplett oder nur rahmen und etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK23 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi ist nen 2005er komplett. Ein Jahr gefahren aber hauptsächlich Street. Alles original: Truvativ, Hayes 9, Marzocchi Dirtjam, Laufräder sind mit dem Rad neu gekommen XT Narben mit Double Track Felgen vorne 26" und hinten 24"
Preis ist 750 VHB


----------



## 2.danger (31. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## AK23 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hmm nagut dann werde ich erst mal sehen was ich so rausholen kann, Gabeln gibt es ja im Bikemmarkt relativ günstig.
Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
André


----------



## Jambo12 (31. Oktober 2007)

naja 750e is scho teuer noch für ein 05er ich habe mal so geschaut man bekommt scho 07er für den preis gebrauchte


----------



## AK23 (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja? Wo schaust Du, ich habe noch nicht einmal ein anderes gefunden. Rahmen einzeln kann sein, aber nen komplettes?!? Und 2.Danger war ja auch der Meinung der Preis sei okay. Ich habe jetzt ausgehandelt: Das Rad , nen Dirt Helm und nen Hayes Entlüftungskit inkl. Versand für 750... Helm und Entlüftungskit sind zwar eigentlich fast nichts Wert aber was solls...


----------



## 2.danger (1. November 2007)

.


----------



## AK23 (1. November 2007)

Ja das habe ich auch schon gefunden, da müsste aber auch noch ne andere gabel rein und das Rad kostet 929 mit Versand, also deutlich über meiner Vorstellung... Ich will ein günstiges Einsteiger HT Freerider und an dem ausm Bikemarkt sind auch noch Double Track mit Felgen XT Naben... Deswegen hatte ich ja hier gefragt ob der Preis iO. ist...

Gruß
André


----------



## Jambo12 (1. November 2007)

naja dan passt es doch dan nehm es halt


----------



## °FlYiNgCiRcUs° (25. Januar 2008)

Ich fahr auch das Flying Circus, aber da ich nur 1,50m bin, ist das leider viel zu schwer für mich...weiß jemand wie viel der rahmen von dem genau wiegt?? 
vielen dank schonmal!
aber sonst ist das bike nur zu emfehlen!! 
grüße,
 merlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (27. Januar 2008)

hi ja ich bin auch nur 1,60 und komme mit dem bike gut zurecht und überhole im bikepark auf einer freeride sogar die fullys also bitte und ich habe es mir gekauft da war ich 1,50okay das bike is halt mal schwerr aber es ist auch zum dirtjumpen und ned zum streeten gebaut finde ich!!!
wie alt bist du denn???
villeicht mal ein aar klös mehr essen as du stärkerwirst


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (28. Januar 2008)

hi 
ich hab mein flying circus etz auf 24 zoll umgebaut... des lässt sich sauu geil fahren und sieht aus wien kinderrad 
aber zum dirt/street fahren gehts ga net geiler...


----------



## WTG-Delta (3. Januar 2009)

Also bin mit dem Cube FC sehr zufrieden fahre ne 07er ... macht echt alles mit egal ob Street, Dirt oder auch Downhill (schafft natürlich nicht ganz das was ne SX TRAIL etc schafft) aber ansich kann mans als Kampfmaschine bezeichnen ^^ ich mein der Rahmen macht echt alles mit ohne Frage...hab schon so manche stürze abbekommen dem bike nie was passiert (was man von mir net behaupten kann xD)

Das wäre dann mal meins ->


----------



## abrahamar (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hät da ma ein paar Fragen zu dem Bike:
War die Gabel Standart drauf? und wie hast du es fast 2 Jahre mit dem Sattel und den Griffen ausgehalten? ^^


----------



## WTG-Delta (3. Januar 2009)

Habs neulich erst jemanden abgekauft...hab noch net viel geändert why?


----------



## crannY (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab grad mal was interessantes gefunden:





Das normale duerfte ja bekannt sein (08er Version)
Aber jetzt hier mal ein 07'er Rahmen mit 08'er ORIGINAL Lackierung, kein Custom oder so, sondern von Haus aus wie es scheint:




Man achte auf die 07-typischen 'Streifengussets'













Hat wer ne Erklaerung dafuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnarrt (4. Januar 2009)

Ich find das so geil, der Thread ist jetzt fast 4 Jahre alt und die Aussagen zum flying circus haben sich nicht geändert.
Schwer, unkaputtbar, das Schaltwerk schlägt an und es ist (für mich) das geilste HT überhaupt.
Hier meins:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=152944&stc=1&d=1231
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=152945&stc=1&d=1231071538071538
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=152946&stc=1&d=1231071538


----------



## abrahamar (4. Januar 2009)

naja, vom sattel hab ich mir alle hosen am arsch aufgerieben und die griffe waren nach 2 monaten locker und haben sich die ganze zeit verschoben und verdreht.. dann hab ich mir gleich ma nen sdg sattel draufgeschraubt und lock-on griffe montiert. den 2. felgensatz hab ich auch schon, da sich bei meinem ersten satz das kugellager der shimano-naben 2mal verabschiedet hat..

PS: meine meinung vom rahmen her hat sich bisher aber noch nicht verändert: obwohl er leicht schwerer ist ist er nicht zu zerstören und selbst der lack hat trotz zahlreicher stürze nur wenige kratzer zugelassen!


----------



## WTG-Delta (4. Januar 2009)

neh wie gesagt habs noch nicht lang...und da ich bei fahren eh wenig sitz =D ... naja die griffe halten noch bei mir und mit den handschuhen haben die echt fetten grip bloß ohne reibst du dir dermaßen die griffeln auf =D


----------

